# Stories while filling up at gas stations?



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

This is always an interesting thread on TDIClub.com. I've already got 2 stories in the 1300 miles, I've had my d. Anyone else have any? :thumbup:

2nd fillup with the D



> Went to a local fillup station with a separate diesel island. Never been here before.
> 
> There are 3 pumps. The two on the right were the larger truck pumps, and the one on the left was the car sized one. A PD MK5 TDI Sedan was filling up and I was waiting behind him.
> 
> ...


today's story. 3rd fillup ever with the d



> So I was at my local Sunoco as usual and filled up the tank. I was coming back from paying at the store and I was walking back to the car. A beater Monte Carlo with a super trashy looking dude had pulled up and parked literally an inch or so from my back bumper.
> 
> Dude gets out and starts talking to me. Gives me some line about how he saw something on Comedy Central about drivers at fuel pumps not pulling forward (the diesel pump is in between the 2 gas ones). Obviously I couldn't pull all the way up.
> 
> ...


----------



## Penguin (Aug 31, 2003)

Don't blame the vehicle, just move to a friendlier part of the country. I've only visited the New England area a couple of times, but both times I ran into plenty of obnoxious people. Must be the overcrowding or something.


----------



## BMW Power (Jul 25, 2007)

I have yet to have anyone question me when filling.


----------



## TopDog5450 (Feb 11, 2011)

I consider filling up my 335d as helpful. I am saving the Earth.


----------



## AZ335D (Aug 19, 2010)

I've all ready posted up my stories - nothing new has happened to me in about 9 months.


----------



## GB (Apr 3, 2002)

BMW Power said:


> I have yet to have anyone question me when filling.


Same here. In fact, in 14 months of ownership I've had only one person ask me if the "d" meant it was a diesel. And that was at a marina and not at a gas station.

Graham


----------



## jammat (Jul 26, 2006)

Penguin said:


> Don't blame the vehicle, just move to a friendlier part of the country. I've only visited the New England area a couple of times, but both times I ran into plenty of obnoxious people. Must be the overcrowding or something.


+1:rofl:


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

I have filled up 5 times so far. Twice I was reminded that I was putting diesel in my car. When I politely replied that it was ok because my car has a diesel engine they both had the same reply, "I didn't know BMW made a diesel car".


Sent from my iPhone using BimmerApp


----------



## stimulus (Sep 3, 2009)

*Two X535d filling up at the same time!*

I too have been warned many times. Mostly by diesel truck drivers just trying to be helpful.

I was visiting my sister near Newton, NJ. I pulled into a station on 206 ( I think ) with separate diesel pumps for big trucks. There was another X535d already using a pump.

This guy had a 2010 or 2011 model ( mine is 2009 ) and he claims that he has to use the plastic funnel every time, even with the "normal" sized diesel nozzles.

I don't even have a funnel, and never have a problem with a fill up.

Does the 2010 or 2011 have a different setup?


----------



## E90 Enthusiast (Jun 9, 2005)

stimulus said:


> This guy had a 2010 or 2011 model ( mine is 2009 ) and he claims that he has to use the plastic funnel every time, even with the "normal" sized diesel nozzles.
> 
> I don't even have a funnel, and never have a problem with a fill up.


I don't have a funnel/adapter either. Is this something I should have asked the dealaer for, or that they should have supplied as standard?


----------



## xi2d (Oct 25, 2009)

stimulus said:


> I too have been warned many times. Mostly by diesel truck drivers just trying to be helpful.
> 
> I was visiting my sister near Newton, NJ. I pulled into a station on 206 ( I think ) with separate diesel pumps for big trucks. There was another X535d already using a pump.
> 
> ...


All three of our diesels had the funnel and we have not had to use them at our local Shell. We do have to "wiggle" the nozzle in though. Ask your CA for the funnel and for those taking delivery make sure it is provided. The funnel comes in a plastic container along with a pair of blue rubber gloves.

Two experiences for me. A guy in a pickup hauling cargo pulled up to the pump behind me as I was filling up d1. With a British accent he said, "You've got the diesel!" and he asked me what type of numbers I was getting in terms of torque and MPGs and noted that they have a lot more diesels over in Europe. He shared that he tracks his 335i over at Laguna Seca. Friendly gentleman.

4-5 months later, a 335i pulls up behind me as I was filling up d1. "You've got the diesel!" I was not sure if he remembered me, "Yeah, we met a couple months back." On both occassions, after seeing my 335d, it was as if he had seen a long lost relative.


----------



## Philm35 (Aug 19, 2010)

> "I didn't know BMW made a diesel car".


I hear that occasionally, too. When I ride my BMW motorcycle, I am sometimes told "I didn't know BMW made motorcycles". The standard reply to that is "BMW makes cars?"


----------



## nortynorty (Apr 15, 2011)

Had an eventful fill up yesterday morning. Pulled up to the pump at a station that I've been to many times. Mornings are busy at this station as there are many trucks fuelling for the day. Pulled up on a side that I haven't used before. The nozzle barely went in to the filler opening, but it did enter a bit. Squeezed a bit, saw the foaming that others referred to and then fuel spurted back and down the card. Arghh. Guess I was on the truck side and even after reading others experience about this I thought the truck nozzle would be much bigger and would not be able to enter the filler tube at all. I learned from that, but had a diesel smell on my hands all day...couldn't wash it off.

Okay, so I put the hose back, take my receipt for about $1.20 and move to the other side. The credit card used wasn't read on the other side so I used another card. As I'm about to fuel up a truck waiting is blaring is horn. The driver gets out of his truck, comes up to the pump and points to the diesel sign. I thanked him, told him I was aware and pointed to the d on the car. He got back in and then went to the pump on the other side. In the meantime, I got the windshield washer squeegee to wash off the diesel which ran down the side of the car. As I'm returning it and going back to my car, a guy at the forward diesel pump said, "That's a BMW diesel?" Yup. "Those are pretty rare". Shouldn't be. Anyway a twofer at the same fill up.

BTW, should I be doing anything more than washing the area where the fuel spilled? Do I need to use any product on that area for protection?


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

nortynorty said:


> BTW, should I be doing anything more than washing the area where the fuel spilled? Do I need to use any product on that area for protection?


I usually just use the squeegee things they have and then wipe it clean with a paper towel.

Next time, if you let the nozzle stay in the car for a couple seconds and when you're pulling out, use an upward motion and let the diesel trickle in. Then pull out normally. This usually minimizes the spillage.


----------



## nortynorty (Apr 15, 2011)

Fueled up on Tuesday. A large Ford F-350 was there ahead of me. I went around him to get to the pump in front, but as I'm pulling up he starts to come over to me and said, "these are diesel pumps", "I know, thank you. That is what I need". He does a double take, "really? It's so quiet". I just smiled.


----------



## imtjm (Oct 5, 2004)

i've had it happened to me, but i take it as people simply being concerned rather than being ignorant.


----------



## Pasa-d (May 7, 2011)

Yep, never really had a problem or anyone ask me anything about the car. One time the pump I pulled up at had the larger nozzle but when I asked the attendant about it she said someone had broken it and they only had the old larger nozzle to replace it with. She directed me to another pump and it was the smaller size. 

Other than that, I think it's actually easier and cleaner to use the diesel nozzles than it is the gas ones. Out here, the diesel seems to have no odor whatsoever, certainly it smells much less than the gas does. Also, they are slowly removing the "hold on" features of the gas pumps for some reason, but all the diesel pumps seem to still have them.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I had a guy do a double take on me while I was filling up a couple months ago. He was walking out to his Powerstroke. After his double take he walked around to the back of the car to see what it was. He never said a word and I never really paid direct attention to him.


----------



## JMK (Apr 6, 2002)

My story-pull up to the pump where the diesel is in the middle. Guy in a big white Ford diesel pick up gives me the 'evil eye' and drives around to the other side of the gas station. He then runs over to me yealling 'Hey, that's diesel you're putting in that BMW! Stop!" Of course, I reply, 'it a diesel'. He then wants to see the engine and blah, blah, blah! I spent 10 minutes at the pump with him. I guess he thought I was some dumb woman filling up her tank with the wrong fuel!


----------



## nortynorty (Apr 15, 2011)

Seems I frequently have a story when fueling at one particular station. Recently a guy in a tow truck pulled up next to me while I was filling. Said "I didn't know they make diesels". Yup, they do. "How long have they been making them?" he says. Well, mine's an 11, I know they made them in 10 and I'm pretty sure they made them in 09 too. "Really? They must be pretty good...I haven't towed one yet".


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

I ran across aguy that did not want to pump DIESEL into my car and I told him, DUDE its a DIESEL come on, he looked at me surprised said COOL did not know BMW made those.

Another time i ran into Jetta TDI nad swapped stories he had over 120k and getting over 500 miles per tank and was businessman he told me HE WOULD NEVER go back to gas, I told him I was getting over 320 miles per tank city driving, and he said damn! thats great for a big car with an inline 6 and DIESEL to do that!!

Another time I raced a GTR yes stupid of me but, I kept up with him and he said, hey what do you have in the engine, I said nah!! nothing its stock, he said whoa it moves pretty good, then I said BTW its a DIESEL, he said sheit! with his jaw wide open!! it was a "PRICELESS" moment for me.


----------



## SpeedyD (Sep 18, 2011)

I filled up earlier this week and there was an older gentleman just standing, watching me. He probably thought I was a total idiot....professional office-worker filling up his bimmer with diesel. I was the one smiling when started it up and ripped out of the parking lot.


----------



## Austindrvr (May 29, 2011)

Walked out the covenience store behind a scantily clad blonde who was filling up next to my car. Apparently I was more concerned with HER lack of clothing than the fuel hose still stuck in MY car, as I attempted to drive off with it. Heard a loud bang and realized what an idiot I was as the hose clanked out of the car onto the ground. I had to back up, get out and place it correctly into the pump (it didnt come off). She watched all this unfold as well. Could have been one of the Southwest Airlines "Wanna Get Away" commercials...


----------

